# F350 with SSXV



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

New to me 2000 7.3 F350 Lariat
118K
came with 6 extra brand new snow tires
New ford trans
Banks exhaust
Banks exhaust brake
Banks turbo upgrade
8.5 SSXV just installed by myself
I also just put on new headlights to jazz it up
I got new carpet for it, need to install
has new leather on front seats

Needs tint, lettering, light bar, and snow........

Thanks for looking


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

looks good! should move some snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

perfect truck for driveways


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks Clean!!!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I see dead people...they like the rig too. Good luck


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome rig... id LOVE to see an exhaust vid Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck and plow. Good luck with it this Winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really really clean!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

why such a small blade? Why didn't you put a 9.5?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

CL deal on the blade a few months back, figured it was going on my chevy, then started looking for a srw 350 and ended up with a dually


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

*tint*

You tint your plow truck windows ? I like how tint looks but in NJ you can't tint your front windows, but even if I could I think It would be a little harder to see at night when driving in reverse. One of my own personal vehicles has tint in the front (although I get at least 4 tickets a year for it, but it looks cool).


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Rich Graz;1302136 said:


> You tint your plow truck windows ? I like how tint looks but in NJ you can't tint your front windows, but even if I could I think It would be a little harder to see at night when driving in reverse. One of my own personal vehicles has tint in the front (although I get at least 4 tickets a year for it, but it looks cool).


All of the trucks are tinted, yes its illegal, but your right it looks cool. And yes it sure is hard to see backing, usually I'm plowing with the windows down a bit. Its just dad and I with the tinted windows so we are careful

Maybe I will just do the rears on the 350 nice and dark, I buy the precut tint on ebay and do it myself, you cant beat the $30 bucks and 30 min for a job well done


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Clean truck!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

wow that is a very clean truck! is that a lariet? you rarely see trucks that are above XL trim without window tint, especially here in Canada ... lol


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What did you pay for this truck ? We just picked up a 99 crew cab 4x4 dually xlt with 63000 miles on it. Will be putting a 9' pro plus on this one and v box in the back. Almost hate to do it since its so clean. Also where did you get your headlights from ?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice truck, you guys are making it very hard to resist the temptation of putting a plow on mine.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

13,500 cash for the truck
It came with a 8' MM2 straightblade newer style
and 6 new snow tires that were not on the truck

Gave my dad the MM2 and sold his older MM1 for 1500

So total truck investment 12,000 (plus taxes and registration) and I have over 1,000 in new tires to go on it yet



Marek;1318143 said:


> What did you pay for this truck ? We just picked up a 99 crew cab 4x4 dually xlt with 63000 miles on it. Will be putting a 9' pro plus on this one and v box in the back. Almost hate to do it since its so clean. Also where did you get your headlights from ?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a rig and a half. If you had a lot of parking lots, I'd toss an XLS on that bad boy and move mountains.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like you got a good deal . We paid 11k then put a new front end, front rotors and pads all the way around so we have a little over 12 into it. Was watching a few on Ebay and could not believe what they are selling for. Similar trucks were going to 19k and still not meeting the reserve. Guess lots of guys have more faith in the older trucks vs the newer ones.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Very Nice truck, and wow sooo clean, I have a 02 F250 Lariat that has the same paint job. That thing will plow TONS, i have a 99, and last year was my first year plowing with it, what a difference compared to my F250, can plow alot!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Installed my new Salt spreader yesterday

Tons of wires, but I actually cut a hole through the cab floor to feed the wires to the spreader, needed a 1.5" hole-saw


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I put my controller in the same spot, it worked out really well last season!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

lookin good


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I will soon be the owner of almost the same truck, except a F250. Same color, 7.3, Lariat, etc. Mine/soon to be mine, has Off-Road Pkg.(whatever that includes), and only 69,000 miles. 

I hope it pushes snow like my Cummins!!

BTW, beauty of a truck, man!!

kevlars


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Installed a free 112 gallon transfer tank and free strobe light on my truck today


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

If you find the blade not wide enough to get by the duallys Fisher makes wings for 8.5' X-treme Vees.They are quite nice and Fisher prices them accordinly.


----------

